# Tiger & imprimantes Epson



## albert13 (2 Mai 2005)

j'ai 3 imprimantes epson 860 - C70 et Picture Mat...

j'ai essayé d'utiliser la stylus 860 mais pô possible alors je suis aller sur config imprimantes et j'ai trouvé tous les drivers epson version 5 mais en version beta ?!?
donc j'ai choisi le nouveau driver et là c'est ok !

MAIS.... MAIS...

quand j'ai voulu utiliser printer utility pour nettoyer mes cartouches ou les ré-aligner et ben là walou rien... cela ne marche pas !!!! j'peux plus aligner mes têtes etc :-(((
et RIEN sur le site epson !!!

pour info aussi, avant qd j'imprimai des pages internet avec Safari j'avais pas l'adresse des liens et la date en haut comme j'avais avec IE... à présent c'est ok ! je ne sais pas si c'est grace au nouveau driver ou a safari

merci si quelqu'un à des pistes pour que j'aligne mes têtes ;-))
car çà me prend la tête )))


----------



## daffyb (2 Mai 2005)

Pour la *Picture Mat*, j'ai trouvé ça sur le site epson US
*C70* j'ai ça
Pour la *860 *j'ai ça

Maintenant, les questions :
Comment est branchée ton imprimante ?
As tu essayé de la réinstaller en choisssant toi même le pilote ?


----------



## fltr (2 Mai 2005)

idem pour moi (stylus photo 830 et  Epson stylus 760) Epson printer utility s'ouvre, mais dès qu'on clique sur un des boutons (niveau d'encre, buses etc) la fenêtre disparait.


----------



## albert13 (2 Mai 2005)

merci pour ta prompt réponse et d'avoir chercher les drivers c'est sympô mais j'avais déjà fait...

j'ai ré-installé le driver pour ma stylus 860 qui au demeurant est ancien il semble dater de 2001... mais rien y a fait :-(
a priori pour Epson, Apple a l'air d'avoir pris par defaut les drivers epson gimp ?! beta 2
j'pense pas que ce sont les vrais drivers de epson...

j'ai comme l'impression ;-) que j'suis tombé sur un blem encore avec epson et va falloir attendre qu'il developpe qqchose... mais j'crois que je suis parti pour logntemps ;-(
donc je vais continuer a fureter et a essayer des choses...

j'crois qu'il y avait eu un blem ds le genre les premier temps avec OSX 10.2 ou 10.3 je ne sais ^plus....

et il a fallu que epson dev qqchose...


----------



## albert13 (2 Mai 2005)

pour ton message en bas... au niveau de scherlok

j'crois que tu devrais changer et mettre

Mac a Tiger et PC n'arrive pas à traire Longhorn (oh la vache ;-)...)


----------



## fltr (2 Mai 2005)

Réponse du support Epson : le pilote est un pilote apple, c'est pourquoi Epson Printer utility ne marche pas.
Il marchait pourtant avec Panther.


----------



## albert13 (2 Mai 2005)

on est dans le caca alors :-(((

je sens qu'il va falloir changer d'imprimante 
car je ne vois pas comment faire pour aligner les tetes...
dur dur...

merci encore pour ton info


----------



## pifou2 (3 Mai 2005)

Il y a toujours la possibilité de passer par classic. Cela marche chez moi (Stylus colr 860)


----------



## Guy (6 Mai 2005)

Voilà mon souci, le Tigre est dans le moteur depuis peu et a priori tout va bien, c'est de la bombe, sauf qu'au moment d'imprimer he ben... ! rien,  ma Stylus Photo 750 reste muette, nada...  et ma colère monte... doucement c'est vrai.
Serait-ce un pb semblable à celui de l'arivée de Jaguar avec cette même imprimante...?
Aucun message d'erreur n'apparaît, le contrôle de l'imprimante avec Epson Printer Utility est actif donc les connexions sont correctes de plus elle fonctionnait très bien en 10.3.9 et n'ai rien changé
L'installe du 10.4 a été faite avec installation archivage.
Sur le site Epson le pilote "dernier jus"  n'améliore rien.

Quelqu'un a-t-il le même pb ?  est-il réglé ? comment ?
Est-ce un bug Apple...? Epson...? voilà beaucoup de questions d'un coup, désolé.
Merci de vos lumières, j'ai toujours le moral malgré tout !
Machine G5 2x2 Go, Ram 1,5 Go.


----------



## jmoneyron (7 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
Chez moi, mon Epson Stylus Photo 750 a repris normalement son service avec Tiger clean install. Toutefois, j'ai dû télécharger le pilote depuis le site Epson.


----------



## Gautier (7 Mai 2005)

Mon Epson Stylus Photo 750 marche bien après l'installation de Tiger en mode "mise à jour". Et j'ai aussi un G5 2x2 GHz avec 1,5 Go de RAM. L'imprimante est relié à une borne Airport Extreme et le driver utilisé est celui d'Epson (que je n'ai pas eu à réinstaller). Fais un tour dans "Préférences Système > Imprimantes et fax" pour voir.


----------



## Guy (7 Mai 2005)

Je vais refaire une clean instal, de toute les façons ça ne fara pas de mal et puis comme je l'ai lu dans le forum, c'est recommandé avec une version nouvelle. la chiotte c'est qu'il faut tout réinstaller.
Merci beaucoup de vous réponses.


----------



## Guy (8 Mai 2005)

Bon avant de refaire une "Clean Instal" j'ai essayé une nouvelle mise à jour toute simple cette fois.
Avant l'installation j'ai poubellisé Previous Systems avant l'installation et du coup l'imprimante est à nouveau reconnue. OUF je peux de nouveau bosser... sans tout réinstaller.


----------



## Toz (19 Mai 2005)

L'utilitaire de réparation (une fois réinstallé (parce que tiger le vire)) quitte dès qu'on lui demande de faire une opération. genre nettoyer les buses, les aligner ou vérifier le niveau d'encre.
Je ne vais quand même pas acheter une autre imprimante pour ça, quand même!!
Y'a pas un truc à éditer  dans un fichier?
Genre remplacer "faulse" par" true", quelque part?


----------



## Sloughi (21 Mai 2005)

salut,


va   www.epson.fr
et regarde s'il y a mise a jour
sinon contact le service technique ils trouveront une solution
a+


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

EPSON et Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger) :


			
				Epson a dit:
			
		

> L'interface utilisateur de Mac OS X 10.4, également appelée Tiger, dispose de nombreuses nouvelles fonctionnalités. Cependant, aucune modification structurelle majeure n'a été apportée en ce qui concerne l'impression, la numérisation, les périphériques réseau, etc.
> 
> Tous les pilotes et logiciels Epson actuels, compatibles Panther (OS X 10.3.x), doivent fonctionner correctement avec Tiger. Comme avec tout nouveau système d'exploitation d'envergure, il se peut que certains bogues sans gravité soient corrigés dans des versions de correction mises à disposition par Apple. Epson s'engage à mettre à jour le logiciel actuel afin de tenir compte de toute nouvelle incidence ou vulnérabilité.
> 
> ...


----------



## golf (21 Mai 2005)

Toz a dit:
			
		

> L'utilitaire de réparation...


Il y a un nouvel utilitaire livré avec Tiger et il est dans :
/Bibliothèque/Printers/EPSON/Utilities/EPSON Printer Utility


----------



## Toz (21 Mai 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un nouvel utilitaire livré avec Tiger et il est dans :
> /Bibliothèque/Printers/EPSON/Utilities/EPSON Printer Utility


Je l'avais bien vu celui-ci, mais quand je le lance seul le nettoyage des buses se met en action.
Les 3 autres options font planter l'utilitaire. j'ai envoyé un rapport à chaque fois.


----------



## fltr (26 Mai 2005)

Epson printer utility de Tiger ne marche pas. Celui de Jaguar ne marche pas non plus avec Tiger.
Epson support ne répond pas.
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution?


----------



## art-psy (1 Juin 2005)

Guy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà mon souci, le Tigre est dans le moteur depuis peu et a priori tout va bien, c'est de la bombe, sauf qu'au moment d'imprimer he ben... ! rien,  ma Stylus Photo 750 reste muette, nada...  et ma colère monte... doucement c'est vrai.
> Serait-ce un pb semblable à celui de l'arivée de Jaguar avec cette même imprimante...?
> Aucun message d'erreur n'apparaît, le contrôle de l'imprimante avec Epson Printer Utility est actif donc les connexions sont correctes de plus elle fonctionnait très bien en 10.3.9 et n'ai rien changé
> L'installe du 10.4 a été faite avec installation archivage.
> ...


 Moi aussi même problème ave Epson c80 : dès qu'il a fallut imprimer tout foutait le camp...
Du coup je suis revenu à mon panther, en attendant qu'ils fassent les réparations nécessaires..

Si vous avez une solution.... Merci
Alors, mais alors seulement je réinstal. le Tigre.

art-psy.com


----------



## Jdrien (4 Juin 2005)

jmoneyron a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Chez moi, mon Epson Stylus Photo 750 a repris normalement son service avec Tiger clean install. Toutefois, j'ai dû télécharger le pilote depuis le site Epson.


Je viens apporter ma petite contribution sur les "relations Apple/Epson...." ;-))
J'ai fait une clean install, l'impression fonctionne sur mon Epson 750 soit par airport soit par usb, par contre l'utilitaire Epson préinstallé ne détecte aucune imprimante (je savais que je pouvais pas par airport, mais par usb...nada!)
J'avais demandé l'installation des pilotes Epson, et Gimp au cas où, il semble en effet que les Epson soient en fait des Gimp...béta...?
Bizarre...je vais continuer mes tests au cas où...çà fait un moment que je me dis que ma prochaine imprimante ne sera pas une Epson (zont mis du temps à sortir le pilote OS X...) alors là je crois que les choses vont s'accélérer...en tout cas si quelqu'un trouve....
Bon courage à tous ;-)


----------



## krylatov (6 Juin 2005)

Le driver epson sp750_macosx_1.1a_lg1  fonctionne bien , mais n oubliez pas de d'abord passser dans le tableau de bord imprimantes et fax et de supprimer celle qui se sera créée automatiquement.

renaud

 

http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Fi...D955258FA994BEB93E6B5616C75C1A005CA16C01572FC


----------



## Jdrien (11 Juin 2005)

krylatov a dit:
			
		

> Le driver epson sp750_macosx_1.1a_lg1  fonctionne bien , mais n oubliez pas de d'abord passser dans le tableau de bord imprimantes et fax et de supprimer celle qui se sera créée automatiquement.
> 
> renaud
> 
> ...


Bon, j'ai tout viré, puis réinstaller le pilote du site Epson, l'impression marche toujours et surtout l'utilitaire (nettoyage buses, niveau encre...) fonctionne ! Par contre le pilote qui s'affiche est toujours un gimp...J'avoue que je maitrise vraiment pas cette nouvelle gestion des imprimantes...enfin, çà fonctionne...;-)


----------



## fltr (14 Juin 2005)

confirmation d'Epson :
C'est avec regret que nous vous informons que le logiciel Printer Utility de la Stylus Color 760 n'est pas compatible avec Mac OSX 10.4


----------



## Toz (14 Juin 2005)

fltr a dit:
			
		

> confirmation d'Epson :
> C'est avec regret que nous vous informons que le logiciel Printer Utility de la Stylus Color 760 n'est pas compatible avec Mac OSX 10.4


Super!
Au fait j'ai mis le printer utility de la 750 à la place de celui de la 760 (ceci dit ils ont le même numéro de version), et l'alignement de tête fonctionne. Tout le reste plante.


----------



## starbus (1 Juillet 2005)

Pour moi, c'est ma 740 qui ne veut plus imprimer.
Elle est détecté le lancement d'impression marche mais j'ai rien qui sort.
Les utilitaires marches (vérifications des buses)
Bref pour imprimer, faut que je passe mes fichiers sur mon vieux G3 avec 10.3.9
C'est bien assez chiant :-(
Et elle marche encore bien cette imprimante, pas envie de changer surtout que ma CB ne c'est pas encore remise du G5 ;-)


----------



## Mcal (13 Juillet 2005)

starbus a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, c'est ma 740 qui ne veut plus imprimer.
> Elle est détecté le lancement d'impression marche mais j'ai rien qui sort.
> Les utilitaires marches (vérifications des buses)
> Bref pour imprimer, faut que je passe mes fichiers sur mon vieux G3 avec 10.3.9
> ...


J'ai eu les mêmes symptômes avec une Epson stylus photo 750 sous Tiger: imprimante reconnue, uilitaires d'impression qui marchent, mais au moment de l'impression: rien. Ma solution a été la suivante:  En faisant ajouter une imprimante (cliquer sur + dans la fenêtre imprimantes et fax des Préférences système), une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre. Là ne pas sélectionner l'Epson qui est proposée dans la liste des imprimantes (!!!!), mais cliquer sur "Plus d'imprimantes", puis dans le menu déroulant de la nouvelle fenêtre qui s'ouvre sélectionner Epson USB puis son imprimante et "Ajouter".


----------



## Romjé (25 Juillet 2005)

Merci des milliards de fois à Mcal et sa vraie solution qui marche pour la 750 !!!!!!
          

(les utilisateurs de PC doivent nous envier ce genre de fils de discussion...


----------



## franc (13 Août 2005)

Depuis que je sui passé sur Tiger,  aprés avoir chargé les driver sur le site Epson j'arrive bien à imprimer, les utilitaires fonctionnent ...... MAIS  dans Apple Work:
** Imposible de choisir le nombre de copie à imprimer: le 1 ,choix par defaut, est inneffaçable
** Impossible d'imprimer une page couleur en N&B c'est préréglage standard un point c'est tout.

Le paradoxe c'est que je n'ai pas ces problèmes lorsque en désespoir de cause j'utilise Word.Ni même avec Safari ou Mail...

Dois-je jeter AppleWork à la poubelle ? Ce serait dommage vu le nombre de fichiers que j'ai fais avec lui. 
Quelqu'un a-til eu ce genre de problème?


----------



## albert13 (14 Août 2005)

j'ai 3 imprimantes epson C80, 860, Picture Mat

les drivers utilisé ne sont pas d'origine à priori... ce sont des émulations Gimp ou je ne sais quoi

on a pas l'interface que l'on avait avant, c'est tiger qui gère

D'accord si il gère mais comment fait-on pour demander à l'imprimante de ne pas gérer les couleurs si l'on veut paramétrer ou utiliser un profil icc avec photoshop ?

j'espère avoir été clair...


----------



## pickeugo (17 Août 2005)

Mon epson stylus 740 ne fonctionne pas...

la verification des buses oui...mais pour imprimer un document: rien ne se lance !

vous avez trouvé la solution pour la 740 ?

merci...


----------



## pickeugo (17 Août 2005)

j'ai bien relu la solution de Mcal et ça marche... même avec la 740
bravo et merci


----------



## ChrisBordeaux (19 Août 2005)

Mcal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu les mêmes symptômes avec une Epson stylus photo 750 sous Tiger: imprimante reconnue, uilitaires d'impression qui marchent, mais au moment de l'impression: rien. Ma solution a été la suivante:  En faisant ajouter une imprimante (cliquer sur + dans la fenêtre imprimantes et fax des Préférences système), une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre. Là ne pas sélectionner l'Epson qui est proposée dans la liste des imprimantes (!!!!), mais cliquer sur "Plus d'imprimantes", puis dans le menu déroulant de la nouvelle fenêtre qui s'ouvre sélectionner Epson USB puis son imprimante et "Ajouter".



Bravo et merci Mcal ! ça marche enfin.


----------



## yannls (27 Août 2005)

Salut,

j'ai aussi un problème avec mon imprimante epson Stylus photo R200 et mon Mac mini (OS tiger). Mon imprimante est censé faire de l'impression sans marge (et elle en fait sous windows) mais la je n'ai pas l'option (même avec le logiciel photo Quicker).

Quelqu'un peux-t'il m'aider ?

Merci beaucoup

Yann


----------



## Guy (26 Septembre 2005)

S.O.S.

j'avance pas d'un pouce dans cette histoire d'imprimante, je confirme le défaut relaté par ALBERT13
pour moi c'est avec mon Epson Stylus Photo 750

"quand j'ai voulu utiliser printer utility pour nettoyer mes cartouches ou les ré-aligner et ben là walou rien... cela ne marche pas !!!! j'peux plus aligner mes têtes etc :-(((
et RIEN sur le site epson !!!"

J'ai exctely the same bleme, le message d'erreur suivant m'est renvoyé :

"Il peut y avoir un problème avec votre imprimante ou la connexion, ou le pilote d'imprimante sélectonnée peut ne pas supporter votre imprimante" etc.

Pourtant j'imprime normalement, enfin j'imprimais car aujourd'hui "y-a" du nouveau, je ne peux plus imprimer en noir. Pour obenir l'impression d'un texte je suis obligé de changer la couleur des caractères. Pas terrible tout ça...

J'ai tout fait comme indique Mcal he ben chez moi impossible d'avoir la vérif des buses. !


Quelqu'un a-t-il du nouveau sur le sujet et surtout comment netoyer les buses sans l'Utilitaire ?


----------



## Guy (26 Septembre 2005)

Il y a du nouveau, après un nouvel essai suivant la méthode de Mcal puis la réinstallation du pilote depuis le site Epson  france, j'ai de nouveau accè à Epson Printer Utility.

Mais les buses de l'encre noire sont bouchées partiellement, je n'ai que des pointillés.
Je me lance dans une série de Vérification des buses.

Je vous tiens au courant..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2005)

yannls a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> j'ai aussi un problème avec mon imprimante epson Stylus photo R200 et mon Mac mini (OS tiger). Mon imprimante est censé faire de l'impression sans marge (et elle en fait sous windows) mais la je n'ai pas l'option (même avec le logiciel photo Quicker).
> 
> ...



Va donc voir là .


----------



## Guy (28 Septembre 2005)

Nettoyage des buses (i/2 heure) non stop, fini les pointillés et enfin tout est à nouveau normal, je retrouve ma SP750 qui n'est pas si mauvaise que ça après tout... elle à failli rejoindre la déchetterie !
Bravo à Mcal et merci du soutien.  

Ne jamais baisser les bras....


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Septembre 2005)

Guy a dit:
			
		

> VQuelqu'un a-t-il le même pb ?



Oui, moi !



			
				Guy a dit:
			
		

> est-il réglé ?



Oui



			
				Guy a dit:
			
		

> comment ?



En rangeant le tigre dans mon tiroir (je l'avais testé sur une partition à part, mon Mac est mon outil de travail), et en restant en 10.3.9


----------



## Guy (28 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, moi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




J'ai fait la même chose au début mais quand tu as connu Tiger Dur Dur de s'en passer, "c'est de la bombe" comme y disent nos jeunes... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2005)

Guy a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait la même chose au début mais quand tu as connu Tiger Dur Dur de s'en passer, "c'est de la bombe" comme y disent nos jeunes... :love:



Ben, j'ai mis Konfabulator sur Panther, il utilise les mêmes widgets que le tigre.


----------



## amed (11 Octobre 2005)

Mcal a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu les mêmes symptômes avec une Epson stylus photo 750 sous Tiger: imprimante reconnue, uilitaires d'impression qui marchent, mais au moment de l'impression: rien. Ma solution a été la suivante:  En faisant ajouter une imprimante (cliquer sur + dans la fenêtre imprimantes et fax des Préférences système), une nouvelle fenêtre s'ouvre. Là ne pas sélectionner l'Epson qui est proposée dans la liste des imprimantes (!!!!), mais cliquer sur "Plus d'imprimantes", puis dans le menu déroulant de la nouvelle fenêtre qui s'ouvre sélectionner Epson USB puis son imprimante et "Ajouter".




Moi ça tourne pas une merde. Du moins ça imprime, mais impossible d'accéder aux "utilities"....et Epson USB, je trouve pas.
PBG4 17   Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.4.2 (8C46)
keufèr?????


----------



## asanovich (14 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, après plusieurs heures passées à essayer de faire marcher mon imprimante Canon MP780 je demande votre aide...
je n'arrive pas à installer les drivers d'impression de mon imprimante MP780   (le mode scanner fonctionne correctement).

Je suis sous Mac OS 10.4 (Tiger), l'imprimante est branchée en USB à l'arriere de mon imac (pas sur un concentrateur). 
Pour ajouter mon imprimante sur mon mac j'effectué la manipulation suivante : je vais dans "Préferences  Système" => imprimante Fax => + => l'imprimante apparait bien sur le navigateur par défaut. Le problème arrive lorsque je désire l'ajouter : dans la liste des pilotes CANON ne figure pas la MP780 (il n'y a que des pilotes pour imprimantes BJ et série S)

-J'ai pourtant installé les pilotes que l'on trouve sur votre site, et ceux a plusieurs reprise.
-Il y a même l'application "MP Navigator 1.0" (logiciel d'impression Canon) qui affiche lors de son ouverture : 
"Le pilote d'imprimante pris en charge par ce logiciel n'est pas installé.
Installez-le et réessayer."

Voilà, pouvez vous s'il vous plait m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour installer le pilote d'impression correctement, merci d'avance.


----------



## golf (14 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;j&#224;, fait une r&#233;paration des autorisations !...


----------



## Béro (16 Octobre 2005)

Je n'ai pas de solution à proposer.
Juste pour dire que les Utilities EPSON préinstallés dans le système TIGER fonctionnent avec ma SC 740.
Il y a donc espoir de trouver une solution pour les autres modèles.

J'ai cependant un autre problème : impossible de trouver dans les paramètres d'impression la case à cocher pour avoir la zone d'impression maximale. Je perds donc 2 cm en bas de page.
Existe-t-il une solution sous OSX ?


----------



## Tox (16 Octobre 2005)

asanovich a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, après plusieurs heures passées à essayer de faire marcher mon imprimante Canon MP780 je demande votre aide...
> je n'arrive pas à installer les drivers d'impression de mon imprimante MP780   (le mode scanner fonctionne correctement).
> 
> Je suis sous Mac OS 10.4 (Tiger), l'imprimante est branchée en USB à l'arriere de mon imac (pas sur un concentrateur).
> ...


Ton problème ressemble fortement (mais inversément) à celui que j'ai rencontré avec mon Epson RX425. Bien que j'aie installé les pilotes, la partie scanner ne fonctionnait pas, mais la partie imprimante oui...

Au final, grâce à spotlight, j'ai éliminé TOUS les fichiers en relation avec mon appareil. Bref, une sorte de "clean install". Depuis tout est reconnu et marche à merveille.

En espérant que cela puisse t'aider.


----------



## dynozor (2 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je vous donne une configuration qui fonctionne :
3 éléments :
- Epson Stylus Photo 750,
- G3 Yosemite 350 sous OSX.3.9,
- MacBook Pro 2.16 sous Tiger.
L'imprimante est branchée en USB sur le G3.
Le MB Pro est relié en Wifi au G3 via Freebox.
Je suis parvenu sans encombre à trouver l'imprimante dans le MBPro en ouvrant la possibilité de partage d'imprimante dans le G3 (Préferences d'impression).
J'ai pu ainsi imprimer e réseau sans souci.

Si quelqu'un à le meme genre de config, je peux détailler pour filer un coup de main.


----------

